# PEGI soll USK ersetzen:  Online-Petition



## Charlie Harper (8. Februar 2011)

Auf der Petitionsseite des deutschen Bundestags läuft seit einiger Zeit eine Petition, in der unter anderem gefordert wird, dass die USK in Deutschland durch die PEGI ersetzt wird. Die Petition wurde von Domenico Gentner gestartet. In Deutschland werden erwachsene Spieler durch die USK benachteiligt, in dem viele Spiele indiziert werden und die Hersteller daher zensierte Versionen extra für den Deutschen Markt herausbringen, oder manche Spiele erst gar nicht in Deutschland anbieten. 

Ich halte die Petition für äußerst wichtig und kann mich ihr nur anschließen. 
Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sich hier ein paar Mitunterzeichner finden ließen.  


Quelle: Computerbase

Link zur Petition


----------



## robbe (8. Februar 2011)

Diese Petition ist vielleicht gut gemeint, aber leider alles andere als sinnvoll und nicht unbedingt unterstützenswert.
Mehr Infos dazu:
VDVC | Petition für Übernahme der PEGI nach Deutschland


----------



## BeerIsGood (8. Februar 2011)

Petitionen zu Themen, die nur für "Randgruppen" bzw. Gruppen ohne Lobby wichtig sind, schlagen ja wohl nicht immer so ein im Bundestag. Ich erinnere mich da an eine Petition mit 100k Unterzeichnern, die einfach übergangen wurde (behauptete man jedenfalls hier im Forum ).


----------



## eVAC (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöner Artikel, den robbe da verlinkt hat.
Der beschreibt ziemlich auf den Punkt wo der Haken der Petition liegt


----------



## Eiche (8. Februar 2011)

jop wenn PEGI kommt ist das ein freifahrschein für die entwickler


----------



## Zerebo (8. Februar 2011)

Anders gesagt also gut gemeint aber schlecht gemacht und im Grunde sowieso chancenlos.


----------



## Jan565 (8. Februar 2011)

Wenn PEGI kommt, bekommen wir nicht mehr so ein geschnittenen Müll. Cut versionen sind für mich ein No-Go. Für was ist man den volljährig wenn man dann noch Zensierten kram vorgelegt bekommt.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. Februar 2011)

Hatte die Petition schon vorgestern bemerkt .... allerdings ist die schlecht gemacht. Die Grundidee, PEGI statt USk ist super, aber die Petition ist einfach mies, beim ersten durchlesen direkt 3 Fehler bemerkt.


----------



## Rayman (9. Februar 2011)

also ich finde es ne gute idee und befürworte das auch das kinder sowas nicht ausgesetzt werden sollten ist klar aber ich finds ne schweinerei als erwachsener bevormundet zu werden
unterzeichnen werde ich dennoch nicht da ich dem bundestag sicher nicht meine adresse  und alles geben werde was bei der registration nötig ist und ohne kann man nicht unterzeichnen *FAIL*


----------



## ReaCT (9. Februar 2011)

Rayman schrieb:


> also ich finde es ne gute idee und befürworte das auch das kinder sowas nicht ausgesetzt werden sollten ist klar aber ich finds ne schweinerei als erwachsener bevormundet zu werden
> unterzeichnen werde ich dennoch nicht da ich dem bundestag sicher nicht meine adresse  und alles geben werde was bei der registration nötig ist und ohne kann man nicht unterzeichnen *FAIL*




Der Grund warum ich es ebenfalls tue. Idee gut aber Umsetztung ist Müll


----------



## Schaffe89 (9. Februar 2011)

Der Grund liegt aber nicht daran, dass entweder PEGI ode USK hier Spiele kntrollieren, sondern der liegt ganz wo anders.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Februar 2011)

ich weiß nicht was man sich davon verspricht - was mit  PEGI-Siegel nach deutschland kommt, aber der BPjM missfällt, würde dann gleich indiziert und somit gar nicht auf den markt gelangen.


----------



## Loki1978 (9. Februar 2011)

Nö, ist doch jetzt auch schon so das wenn die USK geprüft hat die BPJM nicht mehr indiziert...
Von daher würde Pegi schon was bringen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Februar 2011)

Die PEGI gilt ja in ganz Europa. Die USK prüft Spiele ja anderst als die PEGI, deshalb gibt es für den deutschen Markt auch so viele Cut-Versionen. Die PEGI hat außedem einen ganzen Regelkatalog. Dadurch werden alle Spiele mit dem gleichen Maßstab bewertet. 

Wenn es nach mir ginge, würde Ich die USK  komplett abschaffen, und Spiele nur noch auf verfassungsfeindliche Inhalte kontrollieren. Die BPjM braucht den Spielen dann nur noch entsprechend der Zielgruppe einen Altersstempel verpassen. Ich meine, es ist doch wohl klar, dass z.B. Crysis kein Spiel für Minderjährige ist. Eigentlich wäre es ganz einfach: Der Hersteller will ein Spiel für Erwachsene auf den Markt bringen, also prüft man ob es verfassungsfeindliche Inhalte enthält und gibt dem Spiel den Stempel Ü18. Dann kann der Hersteller das Spiel verkaufen. In Läden kontrollieren ja die Kassierer/innen, ob der Käufer 18 ist, denn auf dem Spiel ist ja ein Stempel, der angibt wie alt der Käufer sein muss. Kommt ein 15 jähriger Pisser, gibts das Spiel nicht - basta! Online soll es dann eben eine Ausweiskontrolle geben. Gibt ja jetzt den E-Perso, dann dürfte das noch weniger ein Problem darstellen. So bekämen wir deutschen Erwachsenen Spieler ungeschnittene Spiele und die Minderjährigen hätten trotzdem keinen Zugang dazu. Das ganze Indizieren und die Altersfreigabe ist sowieso überflüssig. Wozu muss Ich ein Erwachsenen-Spiel auf eine Altersfreigabe prüfen? Wie dumm kann man sein? Einfach Ü18-Stempel drauf und fertig! Bei Online-Pornos kontrolliert doch auch keiner! Jedes dumme, zurückgebliebene Kind von neun Jahren könnte sich alle möglichen Kategorien an Online-Pornos anschauen! Aber darum schert sich ja kein Politiker! Das ist denen doch egal! Hauptsache Spiele für Erwachsene werden kontrolliert, so scharf es nur geht -.- Das ist der Irrsinn an Deutschland, den Ich nicht verstehen kann und will!!!!


----------



## ReaCT (9. Februar 2011)

Meine Zustimmung! Wenn der Entwickler des Spiels es als reines Ü18 Vergnügen entwickelt hat und keine Hakenkreuze z.B. verwendete, ist es mir nicht ersichtlich warum es eine Alterskontrolle geben soll. Soll das Spiel dann ab 16 uncut kommen? Dann wäre die Situation bestens nur fehlgeschlagen... Anders natürlich bei U18 Spiele: Hier ist Kontrolle sinnvoll, eine Indizierung aber nicht, da ich niemanden kenne, der so blöd ist (Publisher), dass er ein Spiel für ab 16jährige entwickelt und dieses, weil er keine ab 16 Plakette bekommt, Indizieren lassen wird anstatt es mit ab 18 zu betiteln.

Achja: Maxwolf, solange das Spiele von USK oder PEGI ein Logo bekommt darf es nicht indiziert werden. (Solange die ihren Job natürlich richtig machen)


----------



## Rookie7 (9. Februar 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> [...] Kommt ein 15 jähriger Pisser, gibts das Spiel nicht - basta![...]



Mal ganz erlich, manch 15 jähriger ist geistlich meilenweit vor vielen 18 jährigen potenziellen amokläufern die keine hobbys/freunde oder sonst was haben!
Nur ist es so, dass die Politiker in deutschland der allerletzte Müll sind. Ich denke auch das ein Ü18 Spiel für Volljährige geeignet ist und auch nur an diese verkauft werden darf, allerdings muss man ja, weil man keine hobbys hat und die 1,5 billionen schulden auch einem am a**** vorbeigehen, einfach mal ein paar spiele indizieren weils so witzig ist. Was ich damit sagen will, es gibt wichtigeres als sich damit zu beschäftigen ob ein Volljähriger sich ein Ü18 Spiel mit gewaltverhelichenden Inhalten kaufen darf oder nein, denn genau deswegen ist es ja Ü18 und der käufer volljährig.

So n Bullshit hier

von nem 16 jährigem geschrieben


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (9. Februar 2011)

Mir persönlich ist das relativ wurst ob PEGI oder USK, denn ich hab bis jetzt jedes Spiel, welches ich uncut haben wollte auch bekommen. Selbst Amazon bietet mittlerweile die meisten Spiele als AT-Uncut an und Importhändler für indizierte/beschlagnahmte Titel gibt´s wie Sand am Meer.

Problem ist auch nicht die USK sonder die BPjM, denn die entscheidet über Indizierung oder Beschlagnahmung. In der Theorie kann ein Spiel auch ohne USK-Siegel veröffentlicht werden, allerdings besteht dann die Gefahr auf dem Index zu landen und das will kein Spielehersteller.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. Februar 2011)

BPjM = Bundesprüfstelle für *jugend*gefährdende Medien, mit Betonung auf *jugend-*


ab 18 = Erwachsen => ab 18 != Jugend
Verständnisfrage:


Was hat BPjM bei diesen Spielen verloren?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (9. Februar 2011)

Die Petition beinhaltet grobe Fehler und wird deshalb nicht von mir unterstützt. Wobei auch eine perfekte Petition zu 99,99% keine Auswirkungen hätte. Dieses Land dürfte das Spieler-unfreundlichste Land in der ganzen EU sein. Und das hat man sich einiges kosten lassen, Millionen Euro an Steuergeldern wurden eingesetzt bzw. freiwillig nicht eingenommenen. Wenn der bisherige Jugendschutz-Behördenapparat dem deutschen Staat soviel Geld wert ist, dann wird man daran mit einer einfachen Petition nichts ändern können...


----------



## Jan565 (9. Februar 2011)

Es sind nur Spiele. Ich hab mit 8 Jahren das erste mal einen FSK18 Titel gespielt. War damals Resident Evil 1. Ist nur ein Spiel, mehr nicht. Nicht wirklich etwas. Leute die Amok laufen oder sonst was, die haben auch Persönlich oder Psychisch Probleme mit etwas und verstecken sich in Spielen und in ihrer "eigenen Welt". Es ist doch sowas von egal wie alt wer ist und was Spielt. Einer der Geistige Probleme hat, kann nur gefährlich werden für die Allgemeinheit, nicht aber der Rest. Meine Meinung dazu. 

Allerdings gibt es ja leider eine Alterbeschränkung und da ist es einfach nicht richtig das Erwachsene Personen geschnittenen Müll vor gelegt bekommen. In dem Fall kann ich auch mal Schwarzkopien verstehen, schließlich geht man auch nicht zum Autohändler und kauft ein Auto ohne Motor. Das Auto gibt es nur in der "Cut-Version" . 

Aber was Charlie Harper sagt, ist auch ihrgendwo wahr. Jedes kleine Kind was sich etwas mit dem PC auskennt, kann sich Hardcore Pornos rein ziehen bis zum geht nicht mehr. Da sagt kein Mensch was. Bei einem Harmlosen Videospiel wird so ein Drama drum gemacht. 

Aber um mal so zu übertreiben wie unsere verehrten Politiker, warum verbieten wir nicht gleich alles. Autos, Messer, Kleidung, Steine und noch vieles mehr, sind alles dinge, mit denen ich jemanden Mutwillig verletzen oder umbringen könnte. 

Ich frage mich langsam wirklich wo man "frei" ist. Alles wird Kontrolliert egal was es ist.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (10. Februar 2011)

PEGI Vor USK! ,USK sollte abgeschaft werden! die Spiele werden meist Falsch eingestuft!!!

Beispiel spiele wie diese hier:
Darksiders USK18 (Lächerlich)
Dragon Age USK18 (Lächerlich)
Resistance 2 USk18 (Lächerlich)
Mafia 2 USK18 (Lächerlich)
God of war 1/3 USK18 (Lächerlich)
COD Black Ops USK18 (Lächerlich) auch noch die geschnittene Version, die Uk version ist die geilste!

dank USK sehen wir gamer nur noch geschnippsel vom game! und dafür verlangt man dann noch 64,99€ das nenn ich mal die Chaos theory!!!


----------



## cortez91 (10. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich sehe, was in dem Diskussionsthread auf der Petitionsseite abgeht, möchte ich weinen. Was da teilweise für Kommentare von Gamern abgelassen wurden, kann gar nicht dazu führen, dass wir irgendwann mal ernst genommen werden. 

Besagte Beiträge sind jetzt wohl schon zum Glück gelöscht, mit Beleidigungen kommt man nicht weit!


----------



## ReaCT (10. Februar 2011)

Mortox schrieb:


> ....
> Beispiel spiele wie diese hier:
> Darksiders USK18 (Lächerlich)
> Dragon Age USK18 (Lächerlich)
> ...




Pegi-Einstufung von folgenden Spielen:
-Darksider: Pegi 18
-DA:O: Pegi 18
-Resistance 2: Pegi 18
-Mafia 2: Pegi 18
-GoW: Pegi 18
-CoD: BO: Pegi 18

.... (Alles nachzuschauen z.B. unter Amazon.uk. Außerdem Ist ME2 z.B. bei dennen ab 18)
Was soll also an der Einstufung so lächerlich sein? Naja wenigstens mal wieder gelacht. Aber der größte Mist von dir ist, dass CoD Uncut das beste ist. Bist du geil auf Hakenkreuze, ne Längere Folterung und einen einmaligen Headshot mit Hirn? Naja du solltest beim nächsten mal etwas mehr nachdenken vor dem posten


----------



## Zockkind (10. Februar 2011)

Seine Meinung also lass ihn in Ruhe.
Klar sind die Spiele in der PEGI Version auch ab 18 aber uncut nicht wie in Deutschland.

mfg


----------



## Ahab (10. Februar 2011)

Völlig verständliche Beweggründe, aber unausgegorener Ansatz, der nicht zuende gedacht wirkt... Sehr guter Beitrag auf der VDVC Seite! Sollte man wirklich vorher lesen. Die Petition suggeriert vorschnell Hoffnungen - wenn man sich das alles durchliest wird man aber sehr schnell wieder nüchtern.


----------



## ReaCT (10. Februar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Seine Meinung also lass ihn in Ruhe.
> Klar sind die Spiele in der PEGI Version auch ab 18 aber uncut nicht wie in Deutschland.
> 
> mfg



Dann lass mir doch meine Meinung das er so einen Schwachsinn redet. Immerhin ging es um die Einstufung von Spielen und nicht ob sie Cut/Uncut kommen (was bis auf CoD sogar garnicht stimmt[Wenn er Recht hat])


----------



## pibels94 (10. Februar 2011)

so, hab unterzeichnet, bringt mir zwar direkt nix (unter 18 ) aber wieso sollten erwachsene in ihrem tun und handeln eingeschränkt werden?


----------



## danthe (10. Februar 2011)

Ist ja logisch, dass wir Gamer unsere Rechte einfordern wollen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist diese Petition viel zu uninformiert und unseriös. Eine Einführung der PEGI wirkt nicht viel gegen Indizierung und eine Verlagerung der PEGI-18-Spiele in separate "Adult"-Bereiche wie mit Pornos ist für Entwickler einfach das gleiche wie eine Indizierung, damit kann man es nicht begründen. Hinzu kommt, dass lauter Rechtschreibfehler in der Petitionsbeschreibung sind, was das ganze unseriös wirken lässt. Außerdem werden Gamer von Politikern schlichtweg ignoriert. Wir brauchen im Prinzip eine junge, charismatische Person bzw. Gruppe, die uns junge, in Medien involvierte (im Gegensatz zu Politikern) Leute repräsentiert. Ich hoffe für die nächste Wahl, dass eine solche Gruppe oder Partei für mehr Akzeptanz sorgt, ich setze hierbei Hoffnung in die Piratenpartei. Wenn sie nur ein winzigkleines Mitbestimmungsrecht im Land-/Bundestag hätten, würde das schon reichen, um Politiker daran zu hindern, uns Bürgern unsere, uns zustehenden, Rechte zu nehmen.


----------



## Rollimaster (13. Februar 2011)

Währe doch gut wenn alle spiele die gleichen kriterien erfüllen müssten für eine freugabe


----------



## Low (13. Februar 2011)

Die sollten einfach die USK 18 Spiele unzensiert auf dem Markt bringen. Bei den anderen freigaben finde ich zensiern (in einem bestimmten Rahmen bei FSK 16) aufjedenfall OK.


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Februar 2011)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die USK immer alles höher einstufen, als die PEGI dies tut.

Bestes Beispiel: Oblivion USK: Ab 12, PEGI: Ab 16 oder Outlaw Volleyball USK: Ohne Beschränkung, PEGI: Ab 16

Ich persönlich hatte noch nie große Probleme mit den Einstufungen der USK, ich hielt sie immer für gerechtfertigt. 
Das zensieren mancher Szenen ist natürlich Blödsinn, allem voran das Herausschneiden von Knochensplittern und 
Hirnfetzen im Black Ops Mulitplayer, während man die Szene bei der ein Soldat schlicht tot geschlagen wird ungeschnitten lässt.

Wer aber behauptet, dass der durch das Herausnehmen der ersten Sequenz bei der man selbst jemanden foltert behauptet, 
dass ihm ein Stück Spielspaß oder Spielqualität genommen wird, sucht meiner Meinung nach nur einen Grund um gegen die USK oder allgemein gegen etwas zu wettern.


----------

